# Guys, Question for you regarding Shaving...



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

If you're a guy that shaves your privates, my question is: Why? :scratchhead:



Thanks in advance for enlightening me on this subject!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I also have a question. Why would a guy PLUCK out his pubic hair?? :scratchhead:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

It makes our wieners look bigger.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

So our partner isn't flossing her teeth while she's going down on us?


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I also have a question. Why would a guy PLUCK out his pubic hair?? :scratchhead:


 I pluck NOTHING! Ouch!! :nono:


:rofl:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

MaritimeGuy said:


> So our partner isn't flossing her teeth while she's going down on us?


I've never had that issue and my man does not shave.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

because nicking my ball sack with a razor turns me on


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I also have a question. Why would a guy PLUCK out his pubic hair?? :scratchhead:


Because he likes pain???? Because he's afraid of using a razor? Because he likes to count as he grooms?

As for the 1st question, only do it occasionally. Makes me feel "sexy". Removes one more excuse for her not going down there (only 38 more left and I've made it to the promise land).


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

southern wife said:


> I've never had that issue and my man does not shave.


I don't shave. I still use the gym and would feel self conscious in the shower with no hair at all. I do however trim the hair so it's not overly long.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I also have a question. Why would a guy PLUCK out his pubic hair?? :scratchhead:


Any guy who's shaving that part of his anatomy would have to do it everyday to avoid the three day grow that would cause nasty friction burns to his partner. He wouldn't have the same issue with plucking.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> because nicking my ball sack with a razor turns me on


ROFL!!!:rofl:


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

feels more sanitary; wife shaves her nether region so fair is fair


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF said something like "We'll BOTH enjoy me giving you blowjobs more if you shave yourself." after an intense makeout session before we had sex the first time (second date). So I surprised her and shaved before our next date. And she was right! . Not just for oral sex, but sex in general. Especially when she starts squirting. 

I shave every two days. I run daily, and if I go longer than that it gets very uncomfortable. I've been lucky, and ingrown hairs haven't been an issue. It takes less time to shave my junk than my face, and I haven't had any nicking issues (knock on wood). 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

southern wife said:


> I've never had that issue and *my man does not shave.*


That's because he's a *MAN*.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

hi southern---

not a guy...but my husband shaves because i hate when his hair goes in my nose, gets stuck in my teeth, and generally sticks to my face, if i have face cream on, or rubs off my make-up, and if he wants my nose to pelvic bone, then there will be no hair.

also, fuzzy, furry, hairy balls....not what i want to lick.....so he shaves so he can continue to get blow jobs.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

i have trimmed up for years. thats simply because if i dont it looks like a 70's porno muff down there LOL.
my wife likes me totally shaved, which i find kind of weird but hey man if that what turns mama on...whatever.
so i do that on occasion but not if i have a doctors appt anytime soon HAHAHA

and plucking? dear god why


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Neither do I shave.
I trim the edges once in a while.
I'm not a hairy person.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Neither do I shave.
> I trim the edges once in a while.
> I'm not a hairy person.


Same with me...I can't picture the stallion without hair. I trim up when necessary, but it is all male down there for this Texan!

I am not a hairy person either....


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

I did it once and my fiancee laughed and said It made me look like I was 12.

I only did it because she started doing hers (not my request). I must be odd too because I prefer some carpet myself.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

captainstormy said:


> I must be odd too because I prefer some carpet myself.



I also prefer some "carpet" down there on my wife....but the question of the day is....does the "carpet" and "drapes" have to match on your lady? 

My wife's carpet and drapes do match....both blond/reddish tint.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Re: Guys, Question for you regarding Shaving...*



I Notice The Details said:


> I also prefer some "carpet" down there on my wife....but the question of the day is....does the "carpet" and "drapes" have to match on your lady?
> 
> My wife's carpet and drapes do match....both blond/reddish tint.


Both black


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I started about 15 years ago just on my boys because of a severe case of jock itch. I figured it would be easier to get the medication on the skin without all of the hair, and it worked. In fact, I have never had it since. From there I just kept taking a little more off until it was all gone. My wife really likes it and I like the way it feels during sex or a hand job. It just seems more sensitive and when she does use her mouth there it is much better for her.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

MaritimeGuy said:


> So our partner isn't flossing her teeth while she's going down on us?


We don't have this problem because, fortunately, my SO doesn't have pubic hair growing on his shaft.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, I'm a runner so I prefer it super trimmed or shaved.

My wife likes it shaved... win-win


----------



## fourmoreplease (Jan 10, 2013)

I love shaved balls! No hair in your mouth and the "man smell" is not there! Hubby knows if he keeps it shaved, he gets more blow jobs... It's a win, win


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok, so as I age (I'm 42 now) I have become a significantly more hairy man. Plus, my chest hair is turning grey, well, white actually. For a couple years now I've been shaving the twins and trimming above. Plus I shave my back and shoulders and trim my chest. But for the last couple months I've been a little lax on my manscaping so it's grown out some. A couple of days ago, after sex, my wife complained that I need to do some trimming. So ya, not going to stop because people think it's less manly. If I don't shave then my hair will completely envelope her face when she goes down on me.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> We don't have this problem because, fortunately, my SO doesn't have pubic hair growing on his shaft.


Really? I guess I must be odd. Mine grows about an inch up the shaft if I don't keep it shaved.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

A man should be hairy. But for the love of god trim


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

My husband keeps his trimmed most of the time, but VERY trimmed, almost shaved. I dont mind it but I also love bush! It makes no difference to me when performing oral on him, but he says its cleaner for him when we have sex as things get..........messy


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

No way to shaving! Never again!

Nothing is worse than walking around all day trying to work with an itchy groin. I trim to keep it from turning into a jungle but that's it. To hell with shaving!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

southern wife said:


> I've never had that issue and my man does not shave.


As I keep hearing, women are different.

One of my partners didn't want to gag on hair, but wanted me to not be a hairless boy. So trimming was the name of the game.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Really? I guess I must be odd. Mine grows about an inch up the shaft if I don't keep it shaved.


JUST an inch? Some of us are longer than others, but (sigh) not in the GOOD way...


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> If I don't shave then my hair will completely envelope her face when she goes down on me.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I also prefer some "carpet" down there on my wife....but the question of the day is....does the "carpet" and "drapes" have to match on your lady?
> 
> My wife's carpet and drapes do match....both blond/reddish tint.


I too prefer a nice soft " carpet " on her.

Sorry for the threadjack Southern!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

southern wife said:


> If you're a guy that shaves your privates, my question is: Why? :scratchhead:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for enlightening me on this subject!


I trim it down really low, but don't shave. Its a much cleaner non-bushy look... with the added benefit of lessening the odds that a stray hair gets in her mouth when she's downtown.

I only started doing this the last year or so since I started seeing younger women. There is a generational difference in shaving preferences I've noticed. Most women I've met under 30 are shaving down there now, over 30 and its still trimmed bush. The girls I've been with generally don't like a guy to shave, but they universally like trimming back quite a bit... and its more common among 20-something guys.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Shave. Because skin on skin is good. Hair on hair has no sensation. If I could afford it I would go to the spa for a Brazilian.


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

Went through the thread, didn't see my reason on here.. surprised.

I don't know why.. but in the last couple of years I've had this odd issue.. I'm a fairly hairy guy.. not like italian with back-hair level, but pretty hairy arms, legs, chest (not alec bladwin or anything!), and pubic areas.

In the last couple of years, even though I'm circumcised, my turtle sometimes pulls back into it's shell, so to speak. Being hairy.. it actually grabs and pulls the hair .. it's VERY painful to have 5-10 individual hairs being pulled at the same time. Especially when it's cold or when swimming (is my junk shrinking with age??). I still grow to the same size when aroused, was always about 7-8" , but when not, it's pretty darn small. 

So anyways, I started "trimming" for that reason. Used my clippers set at 1.

That works well, but the hair grows back pretty quickly, so I tried shaving. At first it was uncomfortable, got the shave bumps and zits and stuff, but then it evened out (use gilette about 2x a week). The wife loves it because it eliminates her getting pubes in her mouth, and she can now enjoy the ballsack area, something she never went near when it was all hairy... So I'm enjoying a lot more oral pleasure from it just by default.

It's notable that at first, she was a little perplexed and shocked at how much I looked like a young boy down there.. I think it might have freaked her out at first lol, but she overcame it and likes it better this way.

She has always been 100% shaved down there, and I have to say, I love that too. It's so much easier to go downtown without a hedge in the way.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> We don't have this problem because, fortunately, my SO doesn't have pubic hair growing on his shaft.


:lol: :rofl: :rofl: 

:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Very impressive details there Caribbean Man!!!!!!!
> 
> ...and that is NOT too much information.


Speak for yourself.

Edited to add: I should never have as much personal information about the naughty bits of your spouse as you do. That isn't my right and would probably be embarrassing to her.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

JCD said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> Edited to add: I should never have as much personal information about the naughty bits of your spouse as you do. That isn't my right and would probably be embarrassing to her.


Well ,I have to agree with you...
I posted that against my better judgement .
I would have pulled it yesterday, but it was already replicated.
My bad , my apologies.
I have removed the " TMI" part.
[_ Hope that poster removes his_...]


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Well ,I have to agree with you...
> I posted that against my better judgement .
> I would have pulled it yesterday, but it was already replicated.
> My bad , my apologies.
> ...


No prob. I ignore my 'better judgement' so much he's become my 'bitter judgement.'


----------



## 28down (Feb 26, 2013)

she wants me too! but only lowers!


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Skin on skin is better. I've done it in most of my relationships as most of them have kept shaved or waxed.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

While I can see the benefits that all sides expound upon, from my own personal standpoint, I greatly prefer little to no hair~ on me or my partner.

Had a GF years ago who was suggestive of shaving/trimming and after some trepidation of trial and error, it has worked rather well. The sex is just a heck of a lot more sensitive.

And as they so aptly say, if you'll take the time to keep the "playground" tidy, your playmate tends to stay there a lot longer!


----------



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I have tried the totally shaved thing. I did it because I wanted to try it. Thought it would be interesting and maybe a little fun. The wife was...well...I don't think she was all that impressed. She didn't make any comments about being a little boy etc. Just didn't seem to impress her.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Jax10 said:


> Well, I have tried the totally shaved thing. I did it because I wanted to try it. Thought it would be interesting and maybe a little fun. The wife was...well...I don't think she was all that impressed. She didn't make any comments about being a little boy etc. Just didn't seem to impress her.



Yeah, they seem to like a little unibrow. Maybe it is like a little mustache ride. I just like the skin on skin.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Never shaved my privates... shaved my legs and arms (swimming competition only) and I know how it feels when it grows back. Not sure I can understand how this would feel growing back. I shutter to think about it.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

drerio said:


> Never shaved my privates... shaved my legs and arms (swimming competition only) and I know how it feels when it grows back. Not sure I can understand how this would feel growing back. I shutter to think about it.


Stimulating


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

southern wife said:


> If you're a guy that shaves your privates, my question is: Why? :scratchhead:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for enlightening me on this subject!


3 reasons

I don't like flossing and I'm sure women dont either. 

It does make it look bigger!

Ever get a hair stuck taking off a condom...not fun!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I've never seen it creep up to the shaft on a man or very hairy balls for that matter. But I do prefer some trimming on both of us; more on me than him. Waxing is great but expensive. Shaving is so freaking itchy I"ll claw myself raw - no thank you. Not a fan of bare on a man.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Kaboom said:


> (not alec bladwin or anything!)


Not that there's ANYthing wrong with that!


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I trim, never shave. Just my face. Especially before going to bed with my Beauty.


----------



## BruisedGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

MaritimeGuy said:


> I don't shave. I still use the gym and would feel self conscious in the shower with no hair at all. I do however trim the hair so it's not overly long.


Same for my guy. He doesn't shave, but I do appreciate his desire to trim.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

She likes it. Not that she sees it as often as I'd like, but she does prefer it gone on the bottom and trimmed up top.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I trim and shave a couple of times a week since itt's just so much neater this way especially when she goes down on me ?? Who really enjoys feeling the hair tickle his/her nose when giving oral hhhmmmmmm 

I expect her to be well groomed down in her privates so it's only fair for me to me the same way IMHO ?!?


----------



## Martian (May 17, 2012)

Trimming is good and keeping things clean. It's all a matter of hygiene to me.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

They made me shave my balls for my vasectomy, and I never looked back. Chicks seem to really like it, and it's way less itchy. Cleaner too.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Regret likes it when I shave it smooth. I admit that it feels much better when we have sex. I even trim under my belly...mostly cuz she thinks it hot. I'm not hairy anyway so it's not like it looks weird. Hell my 5 o'clock shadow today will start on Friday!


----------



## wanttofix (Jun 4, 2013)

southern wife said:


> If you're a guy that shaves your privates, my question is: Why? :scratchhead:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for enlightening me on this subject!


I use to shave when I was younger, but it annoyed the hell out of me. I think trimming is a good idea, but shaving. Yikes.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I do keep things looking trim down there...but no shaving. I am afraid of razors or anything that sharp down by the family jewels.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

The boys get shaved every few days or so, and everything else gets neatly trimmed. 

It itches like a mofo the first time, but keeping it up with "regular maintenance", that goes away. 

I'll never forget the first time I shaved down there, and trimmed everything else to include chest hair. Sweet mother of god, what a miserable experience in the days following. Itchy, raw...even painful. Pure misery. Never again will I go more than a week or two without trimming and shaving. It's like having a handful of pizzed off fire ants wandering your body. But, kept up fairly regularly? Really zero issues at all.

Not rockin' the "d!ck fro" here. She keeps her lower half waxed and trimmed, so I return the favor. Plus, it increases "the boy's" sensation to touch a great deal. And, I don't lack for bj's...at all. Might be something to that.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

I keep it "groomed", not bald. A big 70's pube-fro is not attractive. I don't like a big muff on a woman either. Plus, skin on skin is more sensual.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

This may be TMI but ...... I shaved " clean " this morning and no ummm not my chin haaaa 

Just getting ready for the weekend yaay !!!


----------



## Dino Bravo (Mar 10, 2011)

Oral + intercourse is SOOO much better when both parties are shaved IMHO...I cum faster for sure.


----------



## xrsm002 (May 23, 2013)

I started shaving down south when I was in my mid 20s. The girls did it on them so oral sex would be more pleasurable and it worked.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I just guard mine with a #1 trimmer. I don't like going "bald", plus you get tons of nicks and cuts that way.

Sex definitely feels better after I trim. I probably do it every 4-6 weeks I guess, If it's longer than an inch it seems like it's overgrown.

I don't like "shaved" vaginas either, i just like it neatly trimmed. I hate when you're going down on a woman and the hair gets in the way.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Because I like to keep my penis looking neat and clean.:smthumbup: 

I don't like having rogue hair creep up the shaft or anything untidy. Ball hair just attracts lint and starts smelling like dirty scrotum.

So I shave off everything but the pubes above my genitals, with a circle buffer zone around the big guy, and give that patch of grass some neat clean edges.


----------



## Jambri (Mar 19, 2013)

Healer said:


> I keep it "groomed", not bald. A big 70's pube-fro is not attractive. I don't like a big muff on a woman either. Plus, skin on skin is more sensual.


:iagree:

I shave my chest and trim down there, I just think it looks more attractive. I tried shaving it all off once but it itched like crazy and didn't look right to me...and like others have said, it does make you look a bit more endowed lol


----------

